# Help.. Natillas



## wishfullthinking (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi everyone. it has been sometime since i have been on here. But I need some advice or tips from someone who has made Natillas.  I have found so many recipes and have no clue which would be the best.  My boyfriend grew up eating it or rather he said they drank it which i dont understand since it suppose to be a custard. anyways he has no clue. Many people here in New Mexico that I have asked have had it and loved it but have no clue how to make it. Go figure right.. I personally have never had it, but we are having a potluck in my spanish class and i would like to attempt to make it. any help is appreciated.

Thanks
 Nicki


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Natillas are different depending on which part of the Hispanic world you are from.  You should Google it and read the Wikipedia page.  It's interesting.  Apparently, in Mexico, natillas are more of a drink rather than a thickened custard.


----------



## wishfullthinking (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeah Andy I seen that there are many different versions of it.. Oh so confusing. I am not making it like a drink.  I guess i need to just go for it.. I am so worried I am going to do something wrong or pick the wrong recipe.. I wish I could find someone who has actually made it.. Even spanish instructor was clueless on how to make it. Her family is from spain..


----------



## wishfullthinking (Apr 23, 2013)

This is the recipe I am going to use I believe..


Natillas Recipe - Food.com - 447437


----------



## merstar (Apr 23, 2013)

wishfullthinking said:


> This is the recipe I am going to use I believe..
> 
> 
> Natillas Recipe - Food.com - 447437



Hello,
I've had Natilla many times in the past at my favorite Cuban restaurant, and I've also made it myself in the past. I don't like the sound of the recipe you posted, and the photo doesn't look right, either - the custard looks very lumpy, and it should be completely smooth. Unfortunately, I no longer have the recipe I used, but I know that most Natilla recipes use egg yolks only and no whites, plus a little cornstarch to thicken it.

I have 2 recipes in my files from very reliable sources. If you'd like, I can find the links and post them here. I haven't tried these recipes yet, but I trust the sources.


----------



## wishfullthinking (Apr 23, 2013)

Merstar--please do.. i am getting all the ingredients out now.  I did read some that included corn starch and others flour..


----------



## wishfullthinking (Apr 23, 2013)

I do want it to have a wipped top. so i bought heavy cream to put on top of the custard. I also got anise because i seen it suggested but i tasted it and it reminded me of black licuriouse.(sp) sorry cant spell it..


----------



## merstar (Apr 23, 2013)

wishfullthinking said:


> I do want it to have a wipped top. so i bought heavy cream to put on top of the custard. I also got anise because i seen it suggested but i tasted it and it reminded me of black licuriouse.(sp) sorry cant spell it..



I've never seen it with whipped cream on top, nor with anise. Cinnamon sprinkled on top is the norm.


----------



## merstar (Apr 23, 2013)

wishfullthinking said:


> Merstar--please do.. i am getting all the ingredients out now.  I did read some that included corn starch and others flour..



Natilla:
RecipeSource: Natilla (Spanish Custard)

Natillas (scroll down for post with recipe from achevres): 
Natilla - Pastry & Baking - eGullet Forums


----------



## wishfullthinking (Apr 23, 2013)

merstar said:


> I've never seen it with whipped cream on top, nor with anise. Cinnamon sprinkled on top is the norm.




are you gonna post those links? im just waiting. i need to get to making it like now.. if you can help me.


----------



## wishfullthinking (Apr 23, 2013)

thanks so much. gonna checkd them out now.


----------



## wishfullthinking (Apr 23, 2013)

unfortunately i do not have the evaporated milk or lime. i did see in one of the threads where someone mentioned that adding the egg whites is popular here. i think i am gonna try to make a batch of it and i will let you know.

thanks


----------



## wishfullthinking (May 12, 2013)

Just wanted to let everyone know the natillas i made turned out wonderful.  I did not really care for it myself because of the texture but everyone else loved it.  I used the recipe i posted but i omitted the egg whites.

 Funny thing.. the other day i was in the store and seen a boxed natillas like puddong. it looked nothing like the natillas i made.


----------



## merstar (May 12, 2013)

wishfullthinking said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know the natillas i made turned out wonderful.  I did not really care for it myself because of the texture but everyone else loved it.  I used the recipe i posted but i omitted the egg whites.
> 
> Funny thing.. the other day i was in the store and seen a boxed natillas like puddong. it looked nothing like the natillas i made.



What didn't you like about the texture?


----------

